# Problema con bomba de agua de acuario



## zorrux (Abr 16, 2014)

Un saludo.

Tengo esta cabeza de poder para  mi acuario y de un momento a otro dejo de trabajar.
La saque del acuario y levante la tapa y lo que sospechaba ,con el tiempo se han  roto tanto el aislamiento como el cable interno de cobre ,algo comun en artefactos.
Es imposible cambiar el cable en su totalidad por que todo el motor y el inicio del cable esta embutido todo en  una masa dura  y resistente.

Solo tengo menos de 2 cm de cable  a mi alcance ,bueno soldar y aislar  un nuevo cable no tendria problema pero el caso es que este chisme debe estar sumergido y eso me plantea un problema  que no se bien como resolver.

Habia pensado ,que como hay un espacio entre la tapa  y la parte de donde sale el cable  podria llenar todo con resina acrlica  bastante fluida y cerrar la tapa ,al endurecer la resina acrilica sellaria y aislaria la reparacion.

Lo que no se es como probaria electricamente que hay aislamiento entre  el motor y el agua ,sin electrocutarme  o electrocutar a los peces.

Aunque debo decir que los cables han estado rotos y cortados dentro del agua y los bichos acuaticos no se han  enterado.


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 16, 2014)

yo, soldaria y colocaria termocontraible,alargar los cables   despues un tubo de pvc, tipo manguera transparente y eso lo rellenaria con silicon (dejar secar), creo que eso no dejaria pasar la humedad


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 17, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> yo, soldaría y colocaría termocontraible,alargar los cables   después un tubo de pvc, tipo manguera transparente y eso lo rellenaria con silicon (dejar secar), creo que eso no dejaria pasar la humedad



Pues si, es la mejor y mas segura manera. 
Recuerda no conectar hasta estar seguros de que la silicona este del todo polymerizada. No importa que haya algo de humedad, casi que mejor, ayuda a polymerzar, pero solo agua dulce.
Esto, veo puesto el rotor, quitalo, porque como sea el eje cerámico y se te caiga al suelo lo partirás o partiras una aleta.


----------



## zorrux (Abr 17, 2014)

Gracias.
La silicona fue mi primera idea pero la silicona ,que es excelente para vidrios y aluminio  es  deficiente con los plasticos.

De todas maneras ,el motor esta muerto ,pensaba que solo era el cable cortado pero ya reparado tampoco funciona y es totalmente inaccesible.

Gracias de todas maneras por el interes.


----------



## viriato (Feb 8, 2018)

He comprado una minibomba sumergible de agua para acuario con motor DC.  He seguido este diagrama de cableado







El problema es el siguiente:

Si una patilla de la resistencia hace contacto con  la patilla del diodo el motor fuciona.(Imagen superior).
Si la patilla de la resistencia no hace contacto con la patilla del diodo el motor no funciona (imagen inferior).
La colocación de los componentes en la placa protoboard es idéntico en ambos casos.

No entiendo la razón se supone que debería funcionar sin que una patilla del diodo y de la resistencia hagan contacto, ojo, la patilla de la resistencia y del diodo estan insertados correctamente como indica el diagrama de cableado

Adjunto imagen para que lo veas  más de cerca:


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2018)

Por lo que parece tu programa no activa el pin.
No tengo claro que toca con que esquemas de lo que haces.
Pon la referencia y el patillaje del transistor, me parece que está al revés.
Y si no es eso será otra cosa.

La fuente interna del arduino solo entrega unos 200mA, es una pésima idea usarla para alimentar el motor.
Probablemente funcione en vacío pero dudo que lo haga en carga moviendo el agua, y si lo hace puede dar problemas de que cuelgue el arduino u otros.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2018)

Que transistor estas utilizando? de cuanto es la R ?


----------



## viriato (Feb 8, 2018)

Gracias por contestar

Utilizo Arduino UNO REV3. Cada uno de los 14 pines digitales se puede usar como entrada o como salida. Funcionan a 5V, cada pin puede suministrar hasta 40 mA. La intensidad máxima de entrada también es de 40 mA.

Por otra parte, el diagrama de cableado del ejemplo está sacado de uno de los ejercicios propuestos por ELEGOO para aprender electrónica con Arduino.

utiliza un motor 6V DC (la bomba de agua funciona con 3 V), un transistor PN2222A, un diodo 1N4007, una resistencia de 220 Ohmios y para alimentar dicho motor DC, asegura que el esquema y la fuente de alimentación interna de 5V de Arduino es mas que suficiente. Aunque la intensidad de corriente del motor sea grande, el transistor PN2222A permite que el motor de la bomba de agua funcione con solo un poco de corriente suministrada por la salida digital de Arduino.

He estado regando todo el verano con Arduino con ese diagrama de cableado y una minibomba de agua  similar pero el problema es el que expongo, para que funcione tienes que hacer una chapuza.






He utilizado un transistor NPN bipolar PN2222A como interruptor y así utilizar solo un poco de la corriente de la salida digital de la placa Arduino. El transistor tiene 3 terminales, colector, emisor y base. La corriente fluye del colector al emisor si la base recibe corriente de una entrada digital de Arduino. Entre la salida digital de Arduino y la base del transistor. He puesto una resistencia de 220 Ohmios para frenar un poco la intensidad de corriente que recibe la base del  transitor. 

También he colocado un diodo 1N4007 entre el positivo y el negativo del motor DC de la bomba de agua para acuario y que solo permite el paso de la corriente en una dirección aunque tengo entendido que es mucho mejor un diodo Schottky SB320. Cuando se desconecta la alimentacion del motor, se obtiene un pico negativo de tension que puede dañar la placa Arduino o el transistor. El diodo protege contra un cortocircuito ante  la corriente en sentido inverso que se pueda producir.

No sé la intensidad de corriente que produce la microbomba de agua, solo sé el voltaje, se supone que necesita un mínimo de 3V para funcionar y solo necesita bombear agua durante unos minutos. ¿Cuelgues? pues no sé si se puede atribuir a eso que dices o a otra cosa.

A lo mejor, la solución pasa por usar colocar un diodo entre el positivo y el negativo del motor DC y conectarlo a un modulo de rele o utilizar un transistor MOSFET como indica esta web:



Scooter dijo:


> Por lo que parece tu programa no activa el pin.
> No tengo claro que toca con que esquemas de lo que haces.
> Pon la referencia y el patillaje del transistor, me parece que está al revés.
> Y si no es eso será otra cosa.
> ...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2018)

El transistor está al revés.
La fuente del Arduino da muy poca corriente. Alimenta el motor "por fuera" de la placa.
El positivo directo al alimentador y el diodo volante también.


Edito, creo que está bien ya no se cual usas de los dos, creo que el primero.

Revisa las conexiones y si acaso cablealo en otro lado de la board, suelen fallar bastante.


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 8, 2018)

Cuánto bien y cuanto daño ha hecho Arduino al mundo de la electrónica.

Mi consejo, consigue un polimetro y empieza a medir por ejemplo la corriente que consume tu motor alimentado por una fuente adecuada... Dos pilas de 1,5 v pueden servir.

Con ese valor mi siguiente recomendación es que estudies el funcionamiento de los transistores bipolares en saturación.

Cuando controles esas dos cosas básicas, el polimetro y los bipolares aunque solo sea en corte y saturación entenderás porque no se mueve la bomba...

Ahora bien, si la electrónica no es lo tuyo, no quieres aprenderla o simplemente crees que hay un camino rápido el módulo de relé de Arduino del que hablas puede ser tú solución perfecta junto a una alimentación externa para el motor.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2018)

Si utilizaste el PN2222, entonces este esta invertido, el colector debe ir al motor y el emisor a masa





dladystarlight dijo:


> Cuánto bien y cuanto daño ha hecho Arduino al mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2018)

Pues es cierto, por un lado ha introducido a muchos en el mundo de la electrónica o la programación. Por otro ha aumentado exponencialmente el número de "aprendices de brujo" que hay por ahí.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2018)

Eso existió siempre mucho antes de los micros y no se puede evitar y no es privativo de Android, con los otros sistemas embebidos esta ocurriendo lo mismo, paso con la aparición del PC.
Por otro lado a la electrónica lo le hace ni mu, cuando mucho se perjudican ellos, entoces alla ellos y sus ideas.
Cuando el PIC salio a la calle paso lo mismo, antes que eso vi gente igual con el Z80, ni que decir con el 6800 o el 6500 y sus enorme cantidad de derivados


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2018)

Si, pero creo que era menos masivo el tema. Lo mas parecido fue la "fiebre" de los pic, creo yo


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 9, 2018)

Así es, Arduino ha dado la oportunidad a mucha gente de resolver problemas sencillos, de experimentar y de acercarse a la electrónica. Hay incluso niños aprendiendo a manejarlo y a programar y eso es genial.

Pero también ha desprestigiado este sector. Cualquiera piensa que ser electrónico es pinchar tres placas ya prefabricadas en China y cargar un código bajado de internet que no saben ni que significa ni les importa... 

Para cuando yo empezé a trastear con mi primer micro ya había visto mucho humo de todos los colores en mis circuitos... Al final así se aprende, estudiando, practicando y viendo mucho humo...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 9, 2018)

Cada uno es dueño de opinar y el que quiere creer que es tomar un par de placas y bajarse alguno que otro soft, es ignorante porque nunca hizo nada, aún con arduino hay muchos que creian que era soplar y hace botellas se han :cabezon: al intentar hacer algo y se dan cuenta que no es así, por eso no creo bajo ninguna forma que el sector se hay desprestigiado, por el contrario se ha revalorizado, porque ha echo que el consumo de electrónica aumente.
Los que creen que es soplar y hacer botellas hablan desde su ignorancia ya que nunca han echo nada de nada y esa especie siempre existió no aparecieron con Arduino, existen aún mucho antes de que la electrónica fuera

Un tipo llega a mi taller diciendo que le suelde un cablecito porque es una cosita de nada y cuanto le podía cobrar por esa pavada.
Yo reparo apartos no me dedico a la  pavada, pero como vos decis es algo de nada, te presto mi soldador y estaño y soldalo vos mismo.
El otro que se creía genio "pego" el cable pero el aparato no funciono, entonces le dije evidentemente aparte de la "pavada" tiene algo grave, habra que dejarlo para presupuestar y no le quedo otra. De esos he visto a montones en mi vida
Creo que le das demasiada importancia a esas personas


----------



## Scooter (Feb 9, 2018)

Estamos desparramando arena ya...


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Cada uno es dueño de opinar y el que quiere creer que es tomar un par de placas y bajarse alguno que otro soft, es ignorante porque nunca hizo nada, aún con arduino hay muchos que creian que era soplar y hace botellas se han :cabezon: al intentar hacer algo y se dan cuenta que no es así, por eso no creo bajo ninguna forma que el sector se hay desprestigiado, por el contrario se ha revalorizado, porque ha echo que el consumo de electrónica aumente.
> Los que creen que es soplar y hacer botellas hablan desde su ignorancia ya que nunca han echo nada de nada y esa especie siempre existió no aparecieron con Arduino, existen aún mucho antes de que la electrónica fuera
> 
> Un tipo llega a mi taller diciendo que le suelde un cablecito porque es una cosita de nada y cuanto le podía cobrar por esa pavada.
> ...


No, nada más lejos de mi intención que darle importancia a esas personas.

Pero desde hace 22 años soy técnico especialista en electricidad y electrónica y desde hace 18 ingeniero técnico en telecomunicaciones, con especialidad en sistemas electrónicos.... Pero lo que es mucho más, desde hace 35 no he parado de desmontar todo lo que caía en mis manos, aprender todo lo posible de electricidad y de electrónica, porque siempre ha sido mi pasión, mi hobbie y al final mi medio de ganarme la vida aunque no me dedico plenamente a las reparaciones.

Me encanta enseñar, de hecho algún tiempo de mi vida lo dedique a la docencia, por ende me encanta que la gente aprenda, me encanta que investiguen, que innoven, y Arduino y otras plataformas son geniales para eso... Por eso mismo en mi primera respuesta a este tema anime al compañero a autoaprender, le di unas pautas básicas de lo que debe conocer para saber solucionar su problema, porque siempre he creído en dar la caña al hombre para que pesque y no el pez, de hecho creo que eso va mucho con la política de este foro y por ello merece todo mi respeto.

Por supuesto que hay mucha gente que no sabe valorar el trabajo, los conocimientos y el esfuerzo de los demás... Aquello de saber que tornillo apretar...y no, no es que les presté atención a esa clase de personas, para nada, pero me siento orgulloso de lo que se, de lo que aprendí y de lo que práctico, me apasiona la electrónica, y por supuesto me duele que la gente piense que no hay nada detrás de esas placas que conectan entre sí y les cargan un software que ni siquiera son capaces de entender... Creo que eso nos desprestigia, claro que sí.. Ojo, no digo que esté sea el caso del compañero que lanzó la pregunta, no soy quien para juzgar a nadie.

Y que conste que uso Arduino, para muchos desarrollos me parece una plataforma muy cómoda, igual que uso lenguajes de alto nivel en vez de ensamblador... Asumo que son menos eficientes pero sirven a mis propósitos, pero no por ello dejo de valorar un 16f84 o ensamblador... Al final supongo que eso es lo que espero de la gente, que al menos sepan lo que hay detrás de eso que les resulta más fácil y que lo valoren..

Me gusta que cuando la gente habla de mi oficio o de mi pasión lo hagan con el mismo respeto que yo muestro a un médico o a un albañil pues no entiendo nada de ninguno de sus oficios y asumo que ambos tienen sus técnicas y sus dificultades. Sólo eso.

Y que nadie se me ofenda, perdón si a alguien le ofende algo de lo que he planteado, para nada es mi intención.


----------



## viriato (Feb 9, 2018)

He utilizado un transistor bipolar NPN PN2222.


Y he seguido el montaje del diagrama del cableado y yo veo que he conectado el colector del transistor al motor y el emisor a masa, como dices.











El emisor del transistor está a la izquierda, la base en el centro y el colector a la derecha siguiendo la foto de mi montaje. 



pandacba dijo:


> Si utilizaste el PN2222, entonces este esta invertido, el colector debe ir al motor y el emisor a masa



Descarto que sea por culpa de deterioro de la protoboard, los cables protoboard, los componentes o el deterioro del pin de la misma placa de Arduino. De ser asi, cuando  el terminal de la resistencia de 220 Ohmios hace contacto con el terminal del diodo no funcionaría el motor DC y si lo hace. 




Scooter dijo:


> El transistor está al revés.
> La fuente del Arduino da muy poca corriente. Alimenta el motor "por fuera" de la placa.
> El positivo directo al alimentador y el diodo volante también.
> 
> ...



He hecho lo que me has pedido.

He usado una bateria de 3,7V LIPO solamente con el motor DC y he medido la intensidad de corriente con un polímetro y su valor oscila en torno a los 15 mA y  la salida digital de mi placa Arduino REV Uno3 ofrece 40 mA de salida.

El transistor actúa como regulador de corriente y puede comportarse como un interruptor o amplificador.

En activo, el transistor deja pasar algo de corriente

En corte, el transistor no deja pasar corriente y se comporta como un interruptor dejando el circuito abierto. En un transistor NPN como es el PN222A,  No hay tensión entre la base del transistor o tension base es muy pequeña y por lo tanto no hay flujo de electrones del Colector al Emisor.

En saturación, el transistor deja pasar toda la corriente. En un transistor NPN como es el PN2222A, la tensión del colector-emisor debería ser la suma de la tensión colector-base y tensión base-emisor. La suma de las intensidades de entrada ( I colector + I base ) es igual a la intensidad de salida ( I emisor ).

Y se supone, que el diagrama de cableado de la imagen que he puesto al principio, es un circuito en el que el transistor NPN se comporta en saturación dejando pasar toda la corriente, haciendo funcionar el motor.




dladystarlight dijo:


> Cuánto bien y cuanto daño ha hecho Arduino al mundo de la electrónica.
> 
> Mi consejo, consigue un polimetro y empieza a medir por ejemplo la corriente que consume tu motor alimentado por una fuente adecuada... Dos pilas de 1,5 v pueden servir.
> 
> ...





En otro me informaron que el transistor NPN PN222A no es el más adecuado para alimentar un motor DC.
Me recomendaron un transistor Mosfet.

Mi idea es montar un sistema de riego automático que use un fotosensor, un sensor de temperatura y humedad ambiental, un sensor de humedad de tierra con un módulo de ultrasonidos que mida la cantidad de agua del depósito en función de la distancia, visualizador LCD 16X2 y que use una minibomba de agua como la del ejemplo.

El circuito podria ser alimentado con la toma de la red electrica pero mi ilusión seria alimentarlo con una pila LIPO de 3,7 V y una Intensidad de 6000 mAh teorica (dudo mucho que sea capaz de suministrar esa intensidad de corriente por hora pero es lo que pone en la pila). Dicha pila cargaria mediante una celda solar al que irian conectados un diodo 1N4004, un módulo para cargador de bateria de 1 Ah con puerto miniusb “Generic TP4056”, un convertidor de Voltaje USB de 0,9 – 5 V a 5 V DC y un módulo de protección para bateria de Litio 18650 de 3,7 V para evitar que la pila se descarge por debajo del umbral mínimo de seguridad y la pila no quede inutilizable.

La idea es que dicho sistema de riego pueda ser ubicado en un lugar remoto y despreocuparse porque no tenga un enchufe cerca. ¿Problema? Me gustaria que el motor DC y el visualizador LCD se alimentasen con la misma pila de 3,7 V pero mucho me temo que a lo mejor tendria que usar 2 pilas y 2 celda solares. Una pila y una celda solar para alimentar Arduino y la mayoria de los componentes, y otro para alimentar el visualizador LCD y el motor de la bomba de agua


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 9, 2018)

Ummm... Yo probaría las dos cosas por separado.. es decir... Coge el transistor, resistencia diodo y motor y le das la señal a la base del transistor desde el positivo y desde el negativo para asegurarte de que tu montaje transistor-motor funciona correctamente.

Por otro lado usa un les en la salida del Arduino para comprobar que se enciende y se apaga correctamente según las condiciones del programa.

Esto te permitirá identificar qué parte está fallando con claridad y centrarte en ella.

Para ese consumo tan bajo creo que el transistor es adecuado, yo no me plantearía usar un MOSFET, un bipolar hará bien el trabajo. Eso sí, ten en cuenta que tienes una caída de tensión en la unión colector emisor que puede limitar la tensión a la que opera tu motor, es decir, si alimentas con 5v menos la caída de tensión puede ser que a tu motor le lleguen 3,8v y aunque a partir de 3 empiece a funcionar puede no ser suficiente para arrancarlo donde demanda bastantes más mA que en régimen continuo de funcionamiento


----------



## viriato (Feb 9, 2018)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

Arduino ha hecho más accesible la electrónica a mucha gente. De un millón de aprendices de brujo" pueden salir  50.000 brujos con el tiempo. Yo regalé un kit de electrónica por Navidad a una niña de corta edad y ella quedó encantada de la vida. Oalá me hubieran regalado algo así cuando era un niño pequeño.

Con Arduino la comunidad electrónica ha aumentado. Sé que cantidad no tiene porque ser sinónimo de calidad. Seguramente hay un montón de videos que no explican el circuito como lo harían mucho de ustedes, pondrían el montaje y listo, que contienen incluso errores graves, es lo malo de Internet pero aún recuerdo cuando la información era escasa, no había foros de Internet, ni tiendas de electrónica on-line.

Me gusta la electrónica y la tengo como hobbie, al igual que la pintura, escritura, cocina, agricultura, etc.
No pretendo ser la reencarnación de Tesla, ya me gustaría ser como él no basta con la actitud, también hace falta aptitud y ciertos dones. Por ejemplo, una vez leí que Tesla tenía memoria fotográfica, yo no.) . No voy de experto electrónico, ni vivir de esto pero lo poco que hago, me gusta entenderlo. De lo contrario, soldaría un cachito del terminal de la resistencia a otro cachito del terminal del diodo para que hagan contacto, el motor DC funcionaría y si funciona ¿para qué preguntar por qué? Me he hecho a dormir y se acabó. 

No me ha quedado claro si esto pretende ser una comunidad solo de expertos de electrónica. Yo me registré para resolver una duda.

La web Elegoo suministró un kit de Arduino con una serie de ejercicios. En ese ejercicio, asegura que un con un diodo, un transistor PN2222 puede alimentar un motor DC de 6 V. ofrece una explicación que he posteado al principio,  un diagrama cableado donde aparece un circuito que si lo alimentas con la corriente que procede de la placa, hace funcionar el motor. 

El circuito que muestra Elegoo es un circuito donde el transistor está en saturación y debería permitir el paso de toda la corriente y no lo hace a no ser que hagan contacto los terminales de una resistencia y un diodo y me parece un poco extraño eso.



pandacba dijo:


> Cada uno es dueño de opinar y el que quiere creer que es tomar un par de placas y bajarse alguno que otro soft, es ignorante porque nunca hizo nada, aún con arduino hay muchos que creian que era soplar y hace botellas se han :cabezon: al intentar hacer algo y se dan cuenta que no es así, por eso no creo bajo ninguna forma que el sector se hay desprestigiado, por el contrario se ha revalorizado, porque ha echo que el consumo de electrónica aumente.
> Los que creen que es soplar y hacer botellas hablan desde su ignorancia ya que nunca han echo nada de nada y esa especie siempre existió no aparecieron con Arduino, existen aún mucho antes de que la electrónica fuera
> 
> Un tipo llega a mi taller diciendo que le suelde un cablecito porque es una cosita de nada y cuanto le podía cobrar por esa pavada.
> ...


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 9, 2018)

Por cierto, ten en cuenta que el transistor es muy sensible, y si ha estado conectado de manera errónea podría estar dañado. Por eso el que pruebes cada parte por separado.

Para estos usos soy muy amigo de los clásicos, 2n2222 y para algo más de potencia los bd137... Buenos amigos, fiables y que aún tengo en mi stock (no sé si ya estarán hasta descatalogados)..


----------



## viriato (Feb 9, 2018)

El problema no era ignorancia ni de componentes dañados  sino de vista tengo serios problemas de vista y no veo muy bien que digamos, a veces me equivoco al insertar el conector del cable en el pin de Arduino o de la protoboard.

El pint del motor era el 3 según mi código y yo lo puse en el 2, por extraño que parezca, si el terminal de la resistencia hace contacto con el terminal del diodo, el motor arranca aunque esté en un pin adyacente del pin que le corresponde. 

He descubierto algo nuevo y queda resuelto el caso de brujería. 




dladystarlight dijo:


> Por cierto, ten en cuenta que el transistor es muy sensible, y si ha estado conectado de manera errónea podría estar dañado. Por eso el que pruebes cada parte por separado.
> 
> Para estos usos soy muy amigo de los clásicos, 2n2222 y para algo más de potencia los bd137... Buenos amigos, fiables y que aún tengo en mi stock (no sé si ya estarán hasta descatalogados)..


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 9, 2018)

viriato dijo:


> El problema no era ignorancia ni de componentes dañados  sino de vista tengo serios problemas de vista y no veo muy bien que digamos, a veces me equivoco al insertar el conector del cable en el pin de Arduino o de la protoboard.
> 
> El pint del motor era el 3 según mi código y yo lo puse en el 2, por extraño que parezca, si el terminal de la resistencia hace contacto con el terminal del diodo, el motor arranca aunque esté en un pin adyacente del pin que le corresponde.
> 
> He descubierto algo nuevo y queda resuelto el caso de brujería.


Genial... Misterio resuelto... 

Eso posiblemente no te vuelva a pasar nunca más.

Al unir la resistencia con el diodo estabas literalmente saltandote el transistor... Al provenir la señal de un pin no activo en el Arduino este estaría en nivel bajo (0 o negativo), con lo cual a través de la resistencia estabas alimentando el motor..

Por otro lado, yo uso ya muchas veces una lupa para ayudarme con estas cosas, que la edad no perdona y mis ojos no son lo que eran... Te ahorrarás algún dolor de cabeza.


----------



## viriato (Feb 9, 2018)

Gracias de nuevo por tu explicación y por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos.



dladystarlight dijo:


> Genial... Misterio resuelto...
> 
> Eso posiblemente no te vuelva a pasar nunca más.
> 
> ...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2018)

Para no equivocarse con los transistores, los que son con esa cápsula TO-92 para el orden de los terminales debe estar la parte plana hacia abajo, en los BD y los TIP la cápsula hacia arriba y la parte que apoya en el disipador hacia abajo.
Para no equivocarse con los pines hay que leer las hojas de datos.
Para evitarse problemas hay que saber cuanto consume la carga y utilizar un transistor que maneje al menos el doble de corriente.
Un mosfet tiene sentido con cargas importantes no con motores pequeños como en este caso, ya que no  es lo mismo el uso con un Bipolar, al mosfet hay que apagarlo, porque si no se lo apaga, al quitar la tensión del gate este sigue conduciendo, y cuando se empieza genera más problemas que beneficios


----------



## miglo (Feb 10, 2018)

Hay amigo viriato, no eres el unico con el problema de vista, mi menda o sea yo, jeje, ya tiene 56 años y no me canso de aprender, siempre en la medida de mi capacidad claro esta, ahora ya no ejerzo por las circustancias del trabajo pero era tecnico de television y no veas como a cambiado todo, para mejor, ahora trabajo montando suspensiones para vehiculos pesados, ya ves las vueltas que da la vida, tu diras y eso a santo de que?, pues sencillo, por que no estoy deacuerdo con las criticas sobre arduino, el que que yo no lo use no quiere decir que sea ni mejor ni peor, es otro sistema mas, simplemente, me encanta C y hay gente en este foro que cuando tengo dudas me lo explican y si sigo sin entender se esfuerzan en hacermelas mas comprensibles sus explicaciones, caso de D@rkbytes, Scooter, Pandacba y asi muchos mas, lo poco que se en programacion es por leer y gracias a estas personas, pienso que todos los sistemas de programacion son importantes, donde trabajo usan el de una empresa mundialmente conocida, todo es valido si aprendemmos, lo malo es cuando queremos que nos lo den todo hecho.



dladystarlight dijo:


> Genial... Misterio resuelto...
> 
> Eso posiblemente no te vuelva a pasar nunca más



Ya te puedo decir que pasa, tendrias que verme cuando estaba reparando y sabiendo en que zona devia mirar para encontrar la averia me obstinaba  en otro sitio y hasta que veia el problema pues igual me habian pasado unas horas, somos personas y no robots.


----------



## CjmsTrex (Jul 2, 2020)

Casi todo en mi equipo de acuario es aqua medic, pero me han dado problemas dos equipos.
Un motor de subida.
Un motor de recirculacion.

Se paran. Eso, si consigo que se muevan. A la de poco se vuelve a parar. Los he desmontado y no se si tiene solución.
Si no consigo una solución había pensado comprar otras bombas sin controlador y usar las de estos equipos. Aunque no se si es posible. Por lo que he visto en la conexión da 24v y por otro lado varía de 0 a 5v para la velocidad.
Alguien me puede dar mas info  de que tipo de motor debe de ser,
Cuál sería la opción a comprar. Buscar uno de 24v regulable con 3 cables.
Por que la opción de reparar. Al estar hermético cualquiera lo vuelve a cerrar  para que no entre agua.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2020)

Seguramente se hayan gastado los bujes-cojinetes y se recuesta el rotor  !


----------



## CjmsTrex (Jul 2, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente se hayan gastado los bujes-cojinetes y se recuesta el rotor  !


Entiendo poco de motores. Pero eso. Estaria en la zona de bobina o está  en la pieza que gira, que tiene una hélice y se ve en la foto suelta.
Y si lo abro.Creeis que será reparable?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## CjmsTrex (Jul 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 192973


Bien. Estoy intentando encontrar repuesto de los dos rotores+bujes ,  la pega que me cobran como cuatro veces mas de lo que vale cada pieza al comprarlo desde Alemania que es donde lo he encontrado.


----------



## Troglodita (Jul 3, 2020)

¿Por qué se para?. Yo tengo acuario desde 1995 y nunca se ha parado el motor. Tengo un filtro Eheim 2213.
En una de las fotos se ve el entorno de la élice muy sucio. ¿Deja de girar por suciedad?. De ser así, tendrías que poner la capa de filtro superior más tupida, para que no pasen partículas a la zona del motor. Una buena capa de perlón.


----------



## CjmsTrex (Jul 3, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Por qué se para?. Yo tengo acuario desde 1995 y nunca se ha parado el motor. Tengo un filtro Eheim 2213.
> En una de las fotos se ve el entorno de la élice muy sucio. ¿Deja de girar por suciedad?. De ser así, tendrías que poner la capa de filtro superior más tupida, para que no pasen partículas a la zona del motor. Una buena capa de perlón.



Se ha limpiado y se ha probado en agua dulce, y se acaba parando. Ademas hay que forzar el arranque, y si lo paro un momento después no consigue ponerse en funcionamiento. El Eje del rotor del de recirculacion al final se me ha roto. No se si con un palo de chupachups lo conseguiría arreglar. JeJeJe
Lo que no estoy seguro es en el eje del de recirculacion, el pequeño esta suelto, y en el grande esta fijo a la hélice.


----------



## Troglodita (Jul 3, 2020)

CjmsTrex dijo:


> No se si con un palo de chupachups lo conseguiría arreglar.


Ese eje es de cerámica; hay que manejarlo con cuidado. Prueba a pegarlo con cianocrilato (la gotita).
Si se para es que algo le pasa a ese motor. O el rotor tiene suciedad y roza en algo.


----------



## CjmsTrex (Jul 9, 2020)

Bueno. Después de comprar recambios para los dos motores, de bujes y rotor, siguen teniendo el mismo fallo. 
- Les cuesta arrancar, y si los paras no suelen volver a comenzar. 
- En uno al bajar la velocidad de giro al 50% se para. 
Es como si les faltara fuerza para mover el rotor, así que lo único que puede estar mal sería:
1 - Trasformador de 24Vol
2 - Caja reguladora de velocidad de giro. 
3 - Bobina del motor, que ya no genera bien el campo magnético o el bobinado esté estropeado.

Que pensáis?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2020)

4 - Funcionamiento normal de ese motor

Voto por la 4.
Nos gusta pensar que todo es regulable y configurable y que todo es lineal pero no, no es así.
Hay muchas cosas que son curvas y sencillamente eso es lo que pasa. 
Los motores "de juguete" sueles funcionar muy mal a bajas revoluciones y tener un límite inferior.


----------



## CjmsTrex (Jul 10, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> 4 - Funcionamiento normal de ese motor
> 
> Voto por la 4.
> Nos gusta pensar que todo es regulable y configurable y que todo es lineal pero no, no es así.
> ...


Mi duda es saber que está roto por si tenía solución. Ha estado funcionando, con lo que algo se ha estropeado. Así que no comparto que sea la opción 4.
Yo pienso que es el bloque motor. Dónde está el bobinado. Pero no se si es una avería que se puede dar. Por ejemplo que una parte del bobinado se funda, se cortocircuite ... y entonces funcione con una menor fuerza.
hay me pierdo si es posible


----------



## analogico (Jul 10, 2020)

CjmsTrex dijo:


> Bueno. Después de comprar recambios para los dos motores, de bujes y rotor, siguen teniendo el mismo fallo.
> - Les cuesta arrancar, y si los paras no suelen volver a comenzar.
> - En uno al bajar la velocidad de giro al 50% se para.
> Es como si les faltara fuerza para mover el rotor, así que lo único que puede estar mal sería:
> ...



la caja reguladora, seguro que la velocidad la controla con esos 5V,  o debería  ser mas?

y el transformador de 24, las fuentes suelen fallar , sobre todo si son conmutadas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2020)

CjmsTrex dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 192997


Ese tipo de motor trabaja exclusivamente con tensión alterna, la "caja reguladora" se me ocurre que genera algo parecido a una tensión alterna de frecuencia variable para ajustar la velocidad.
Habrá que revisar la controladora


----------



## CjmsTrex (Jul 10, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> la caja reguladora, seguro que la velocidad la controla con esos 5V,  o debería  ser mas?
> 
> y el transformador de 24, las fuentes suelen fallar , sobre todo si son conmutadas


Acabo de probar la  bomba de recirculacion, intercambiando entre las dos, 
- Fuente de alimentación 
- Regulador.
con otra que tengo funcionando perfectamente. 

resultado. 
la que funcionaba bien. Sigue funcionando bien. La que lo hacia mal. Sigue mal. 
con lo que entiendo que lo que falla esla en la parte donde está bobinado. 
eso ya no puedo repararlo.


----------



## analogico (Jul 10, 2020)

si la velocidad de  ese motor se controla con un voltaje DC entonces
la controladora que varia la frecuencia y por lo tanto la velocidad, esta en el motor


----------

